# brownish red poop-brick colored?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok I am a little freaked. She's acting ok, very playful. Just got done with her clutch a few short days ago. But her poop is on the brown side with a red hue.

Unusual for her. Same food, nothing different. Mixture of pellets and seed mix.
Same snacks. She like eating fresh lettuce greens. Some of those are red...herbs etc.. could that be causing it?

Just nervous about my little darling.:blink:

I look forward to your feedback,
Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What kind of pellets are they? I know when mine eat the fruity colorful pellets they tend to eat the red ones first and that always gives their poop a redish tinge. If that's not it, you might want to call your vet.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Cut all the red food out and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks,
I think it was the red lettuce.. She's fine now.


----------

